# Portugal to Spain Van Hire?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is possible to hire a Luton Box Van from the Algarve and self drive it over to Spain one way? I know rental firms like Budget, Europcar won't allow their vans to be taken out of the country. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

jjlpower-of-three said:


> Does anybody know if it is possible to hire a Luton Box Van from the Algarve and self drive it over to Spain one way? I know rental firms like Budget, Europcar won't allow their vans to be taken out of the country. Any help would be appreciated.


Have a word with this lot.
vanomos - European, one-way & domestic self-drive hire - we're not your usual van hire - about us

We used them recently to hire a van for a one way trip back to the UK and it was a good service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Mitz, I've contacted them and hope to receive some good news. Thanks for the tip!
Regards
Lorraine


----------



## raislander (Aug 25, 2011)

jjlpower-of-three said:


> Thanks Mitz, I've contacted them and hope to receive some good news. Thanks for the tip!
> Regards
> Lorraine


Hey did you contacted them finally. I'm planning my trip from Spain to UK, and I have contacted them, but we are having some issue to meet them before our departure day, and I'm running out of time. 

Would you definitely recomend their services?? 

Best regards. 

Raislander.


----------



## SarahW (Nov 1, 2011)

*Portugal to Spain one way hire*



raislander said:


> Hey did you contacted them finally. I'm planning my trip from Spain to UK, and I have contacted them, but we are having some issue to meet them before our departure day, and I'm running out of time.
> 
> Would you definitely recomend their services??
> 
> ...



Hi - we used vanomos to move from from close to Lisbon to Madrid. In Portugal they're based on the Algarve although their guy gave us the option of bringing the van to us in Cascais and it was collected in Madrid - triffic. 

Sometimes hard to get through to on the phone but it seems to be because they're at full stretch, but Kelly there was very helpful the times we spoke. We probably have to return to Leeds next spring and want to use them again!!!

Obrigada / Gracias

SW


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just checked their site and the prices are not too bad 

Vanomos - European & one-way self-drive hire - Prices


watch out all prices are subject to VAT  (charged at 20%).


----------

